# Artículos delante de las idiomas



## Cristina Moreno

¡Hola a todos!
Mi amiga española me dijo que NUNCA se pone un artículo delante de las idiomas, pero leí en una lección online que se pone un artículo delante de las idiomas utilizadas con algunos verbos tal como "hablar, escribir, entender, aprender..."
¿Cuál es correcto?


----------



## chicanul

Aclara su pregunta , por favor....


----------



## chicanul

más contexto...da un ejemplo...


----------



## Cristina Moreno

Por ejemplo, ¿cuáles de estas frases son correctas?
"Hablo árabe" o "Hablo el árabe"
"Un texto en español" o "Un texto en el español"
"Escríbelo en francés" o "Escríbelo en el francés" etc...


----------



## chicanul

Pues hay modos de usar el artículo y no...hay muchas pautas para esto, te aviso consultar un buen libro de gramática...


----------



## Dudu678

Mi consejo general, para no cometer errores, es, de momento, no utilizar el artículo con los idiomas.

_Hablo árabe.
Un texto en español.
Escríbelo en francés.
_


----------



## Cristina Moreno

Entonces Dudu ¿utilizar el artículo delante de las idiomas es opcional (con los verbos que mencioné)?


----------



## Dudu678

Cristina Moreno said:


> Entonces Dudu ¿utilizar el artículo delante de las idiomas es opcional (con los verbos que mencioné)?


Sólo es opcional en el caso de _hablar_. En los otros es incorrecto, de ahí mi sugerencia.


----------



## Cristina Moreno

Muchas gracias por la aclaración y la ayuda.
Cristina


----------



## olcountrylawyer

Se suele decir:

Él habla español. 

 --pero--

Él habla muy bien *el* español.


----------



## Dudu678

Y también:

_Habla muy bien español. 
Habla español muy bien. 
_


----------



## 0scar

Depende del contexto, *domino el español *tiene más sentido que *domino español*


----------



## rosicler

Cristina Moreno said:


> Por ejemplo, ¿cuáles de estas frases son correctas?
> "Hablo árabe" o "Hablo el árabe"
> "Un texto en español" o "Un texto en el español"
> "Escríbelo en francés" o "Escríbelo en el francés" etc...


 
Pero sí, podrías decir: El español es una lengua... El inglés es un idioma que...
Saludos.


----------



## Jeromed

0scar said:


> Depende del contexto, *domino el español *tiene más sentido que *domino español*


 
Y no es lo mismo que* domino al español.  *


----------



## cthulhufhtagn

0scar said:


> Depende del contexto, *domino el español *tiene más sentido que *domino español*



Creo que has dado en el clavo


----------



## rosicler

Habría que investigar un poco más al respecto para ver si hay alguna regla.


----------



## hfpardue

He tenido la misma pregunta durante mucho tiempo. Tengo un libro de gramática que dice:

"Traduzca al inglés estas formas verbales."
"Traduzca al castellano las siguientes frases."
"...desearíamos decir unas pocas palabras más acerca del inglés como posible idioma internacional..."

Puede que después de "a" y "de" sea mejor agregar el artículo para que sea al y del. O quizás sea una cuestión de preferencia. ¿Qué les parece?


----------



## cthulhufhtagn

Yep, you definetly add the article after those prepositions. Another example:

"¿Tienes alguna duda sobre el inglés usado en este texto?" If you are talking about an anciant text, for example.


----------



## Dudu678

Pero no uséis el artículo cuando os referís a los estudios de inglés, como una asignatura o similares.

_Voy *a* inglés.
Me he comprado un libro *de* inglés.
_


----------



## Joomngpyiuakafng

NUNCA te equivocarás si NUNCA pones el artículo.
Te lo prometo!


----------



## Dudu678

Joomngpyiuakafng said:


> NUNCA te equivocarás si NUNCA pones el artículo.
> Te lo prometo!


Eso sugerí yo ayer, estaba contentísimo por mi descubrimiento. Pero me he dado cuenta de que hay casos donde no funciona:

_¿Tienes duda sobre inglés usado en este texto? 
_Aquí tiene sentido, porque se refiere a algo concreto, no al idioma en general.

_Traduce esto a inglés. 
_Sinceramente me suena mucho mejor _al inglés_, pero supongo que se podría decir y que se entienda.

_Domino español.
_Como ya han dicho por ahí tiene poco sentido.


----------



## Joomngpyiuakafng

Tienes razón.

Si quien tiene la duda es de un nivel básico, creo que aún así se puede utilizar mi generalización... Si no... está chungo, creo que ya es por el oído, mejor que aprenderse tantas excepciones....
Pero creo que si se trata del idioma como "Materia", "rama científica"... siempre se pone artículo... creo. Tampoco... _Estudio español.._
_Buaj! Qué chungo!_


----------



## Arrius

Pero es _traducir* al* español_ no _a español,_ y también_ hablar *el* español de Méjico._


----------



## roanheads

rosicler said:


> Habría que investigar un poco más al respecto para ver si hay alguna regla.


 
Hola rosicler,
La regla que me enseñaron hace años es,-- Qué sí, se puede usar el articulo con idiomas pero con excepciones.

No -- directamente después del verbo hablar, pero sí en una frase como " habla muy bien el inglés " . 

No --  después de los preposiciones " de " y " en ".

Opcional--- después del verbo " aprender " pero normalmente no se usa.

Esta regla me ha ayudado mucho durante años.

A ver si hay más opiniones.

Un saludo


----------



## Joomngpyiuakafng

Roanheads, sólo te escribo para darte la enhorabuena por tu excelente (¡perfecto!) español.


----------



## cthulhufhtagn

Volvemos a lo mismo. La encuentro una buena regla en general, pero:

"En el inglés de hace unos siglos se usaba el subjuntivo con más frecuencia"

"Esa expresión viene del inglés"

Supongo que es cuestión de práctica


----------



## Idiomático

Cristina Moreno said:


> ¡Hola a todos!
> Mi amiga española me dijo que NUNCA se pone un artículo delante de las idiomas, pero leí en una lección online que se pone un artículo delante de las idiomas utilizadas con algunos verbos tal como "hablar, escribir, entender, aprender..."
> ¿Cuál es correcto?


 
He leído las dos páginas de contestaciones que has recibito.  Sólo falta añadir que no se dice _las_ idiomas sino _los_ idiomas.


----------



## olcountrylawyer

Joomngpyiuakafng said:


> NUNCA te equivocarás si NUNCA pones el artículo.
> Te lo prometo!



¿Sí?  ¿Y esto? _Me gusta mucho inglés. 

_Un saludo,OCL


----------



## venusa

Déjate de reglas, así no cuadre es: el español, el inglés, traducido al español.


----------



## roanheads

Joomngpyiuakafng said:


> Roanheads, sólo te escribo para darte la enhorabuena por tu excelente (¡perfecto!) español.


 
Hola Joom,
Te agradezco mucho tus palabras, es que participo en el foro para intentar mejorar mi castellano, de momento por aquí no hay otra manera de practicarlo, el idioma me encanta, y me ha sido, y sigue siendolo, muy importante, tanto en plan de trabajo como vacaciones.De vez en cuando meto la pata, y quedo como un idiota, pero sigo con una sonrisa, y cada vez un poco mejor (  espero )
¡Gracias de nuevo ! y saludos.


----------



## Cristina Moreno

¡Muchísimas gracias a todos por la ayuda!
Cristina.


----------

